
What It Feels Like to Die - RachelF
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2016/09/what-it-feels-like-to-die/499319/?single_page=true
======
BubbaWashington
Fascinating! Death seems less scary if it's more like a vivid dream. I wonder
how much influence a person's view of the afterlife has on these dreams.

